# crossing a rocky river



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

northernmama said:


> *I was going to lead my girl across it the first time*, but even with that I'm wondering if it's a good idea. Some of the rocks have "river green" on them. If I walk across barefoot, I know some rocks would be slippery. Will this be too slippery / loose for a horse? Or can a horse figure it out? .


That is a dangerous thing to do - especially barefoot! Your horse will be able to pick his way across, just have some confidence in him and let him do it his way.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I wouldn't lead him barefoot- you could hurt yourself! 
I think that you should give him time & patience, & let him go when he feels comfortable. Like, don't force him. I'm sure he'll figure it out!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry everyone for the poor language in my post. I have no intention of leading my horse across it barefoot. I was just trying to explain the footing for anyone that has played in rivers with slippery rocks. I ride and work with my horses with proper footwear at all times!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

Good to hear you don;t plan on going barefoot with your horse haha, but yeah I understand the footing.

I would have a little faith, let your horse have his head and pick his way through. Just sit back, relax and your horse should be fine. If it is as shallow as I imagine then I don't see a problem.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

We do it all the time, No big deal, The horses pick their way across
My horses are all barefoot. It doesn't bother their hooves.


----------



## Arrow (Jul 21, 2008)

Sigh....homesick! Great pics, and great for illustrating your point!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Painted horse -- thanks soo much. I really thought it shouldn't be a problem, but I figured better safe than sorry. Now I'm gonna work on getting her brave enough to cross!  I'm sure I'd never get her across that much of a current at this point, but I'll work her up to it. I feel brave now!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't start with that much current.
Start with a tarp on flat ground, then a puddle, then small streams.
Also it helps to have another horse lead across and you follow.

that Sorrel gelding is 14 years old and has seen most everything in the mountains. So it's easy for my daughter to get him to lead across.

I take my babies when they are 4-5 months old and let them run alongside their mares when we go for trail rides. We cross the streams and they quickly learn if they want to keep up with mom they have to splash right in. By time we start them under saddle at 3 years old, A stream crossing, a bridge, and other trail obsticles are no big deal.

See the filly's following us loose in this picture


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oh, I've already taken her through streams and such, just not with the lose, rocky bottom. All muck or sand or lots of vegetation. I've had my feet wet a few times! But thanks for the advice.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I had a gelding I had to teach to do rivers with me. Make sure sure your horse has shoes on. NEVER ask a horse that is barefoot to walk on rocks like that.
try to get a horse that has experience to help him cross. Do it together that way if anything happens you arent on your own. If your horse trusts you enough give it a go on your own, just make sure someone is always around tho.

The first time one of my old geldings gave it a go, I let him sniff, splash with a foot in the water for a few mins before asking him to actually cross. He crossed it with no issues. Keep your leg on, and let him have his head, he will take you to the other side safely you just need to let him-help you.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

My horses are always barefoot. I don't see any problem with that. Now, if this was an everyday, all day thing and I saw problems occurring, that might be different. But my horses' hooves are hard and healthy. They will stay barefoot. Thanks though.


----------

